# Evo Red vs Evo Chicken and Turkey



## notilloc (Jan 14, 2010)

Six months ago I switched my dogs to evo red and they had trouble at first but after they got used to it they did great. One week ago I switched over to the chicken and turkey evo because it is $12 less than the red meat and I am already seeing a difference. They look better they are more energetic and their coats are incredibly shiny. I am amazed and now am kind of mad i was paying so much more for the red meat when the regular chicken and turkey is way better. Dont get me wrong the red meat is pretty good too but I cant believe that it made as much of a difference as it did switching in the same brand. Has anyone else done this before or is it just my dogs?


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

i used to have my dog on EVO and i alternated between the different meats, she did great on all of them. either way, im glad you're saving money AND your dogs are happier haha. win win situation!!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I only got one little bag of the Evo red and my dogs weren't that thrilled with it. I decided it didn't have as much meat as the regular chicken and wasn't worth the price difference so I never bought it again. It seemed to me that it had more potatoes in it then the chicken did but there was no way to really prove it based on the ingredient list. 

For the price difference I just buy canned grain free food of different brands and give my dogs a meat variety by giving them a small plate of canned in the morning and then they get their chicken EVO kibble the rest of the day. Usually I give them beef, pork, or lamb canned grain free. Sometimes I'll branch out into a bizarre thing like rabbit or venison or bison or elk if there is a real good deal on it just to add a new protein to their rotation. (someone even sells Kangaroo!) But I stick with the EVO chicken kibble because they do the best on that.


----------



## Jordan S. (Feb 2, 2010)

notilloc said:


> Six months ago I switched my dogs to evo red and they had trouble at first but after they got used to it they did great. One week ago I switched over to the chicken and turkey evo because it is $12 less than the red meat and I am already seeing a difference. They look better they are more energetic and their coats are incredibly shiny. I am amazed and now am kind of mad i was paying so much more for the red meat when the regular chicken and turkey is way better. Dont get me wrong the red meat is pretty good too but I cant believe that it made as much of a difference as it did switching in the same brand. Has anyone else done this before or is it just my dogs?


Honestly, they are both equally excellent feeds. whichever your dog tolerates. I'm currently sticking to the poultry but may ask for a few samples of the red meat.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

I just bought a bag of Evo Red (6lb) to try out. I definitely like the Evo Red forumla better than Orijen Regional Red. We'll see how the dogs like it. It definitely has a lot of calories per cup.

I currently rotate between Orijen Large Breed Puppy (I like this formula better than Orijen Adult), Orijen 6 Fish, and Acana Grasslands.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

SaltyDog said:


> I definitely like the Evo Red forumla better than Orijen Regional Red.


How come? Just wonderin'. :biggrin:

Richelle


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

SaltyDog said:


> I just bought a bag of Evo Red (6lb) to try out. I definitely like the Evo Red forumla better than Orijen Regional Red. We'll see how the dogs like it. It definitely has a lot of calories per cup.
> 
> I currently rotate between Orijen Large Breed Puppy (I like this formula better than Orijen Adult), Orijen 6 Fish, and Acana Grasslands.



Rocky really liked the Orijen Large Breed Puppy (he was raised on it) but when I switched him over to Orijen Adult, he refused to eat it. He actually lost weight from picking at his food and leaving it in the bowl. I switched him to Evo and during the switch he would pick out the pieces of Adult Orijen and just eat the EVO. I have no idea why he loved the Orijen Large Breed Puppy but refused the Orijen Adult. Maybe it was just a bad bag or maybe they really do have a different flavor and composition. I hate to buy another bag and have him reject it again. Maybe I should just get the large breed puppy for him again and rotate him on that with the EVO. I haven't tried the 6 fish version.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

To Richelle:

I don't like the inclusion of Pork in Regional Red......but then again, I don't like the inclusion of tomatoes in Evo Red. I guess I don't like Pork more than I don't like tomatoes :wink:



To Chowder:

Both my dogs looooove 6 fish, but only the one can actually keep it down.
I agree with you on the adult formula of Orijen. There is just something a little better about the large breed puppy formula over their adult formula.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

afte rmy dog has been on canidae grain free for a few more bags i plan on switching to evo. i have looked at all of the formulas, and the red meat has the elast meats, and to my knowledge is equal in price to the turkey and chicken so that is out. then there is the herring. the herring is a lot more expensive and iam not sure if my store carries it. i also have never had my dog on a fish food. i thinik i will try the turkey/chicken and maybe rotate around to the herring, but im nit gonna try the red.ed meat is moew wxpwnsive ithink, so they can use less meat in order to provide an equally priced product.


----------



## Gia (May 29, 2009)

I have been feeding the Evo Red Meat formula for a solid month. Before that I tried the Turkey and Chicken. My dog had some loose stool and gas on the poultry formula and I thought it wasn't working for her. I gave it to someone who I know feeds that version and bought the red meat instead.
She has had absolutely perfect digestion since day one of the red meat Evo! Never had any gas or loose stool, she has gained a bit of weight, so I cut her portions back a bit and now all is well.
I think I will get one more large bag (well if you can consider 28 lbs. a large bag, lol) of the Red Meat and then try the Chicken Evo again after that.
I'm particularly surprised that she is doing so well on the Evo, considering I couldn't ever get a settled stomach on either the Innova large breed or the Innova red meat. With the Innova large breed she would vomit frequently and had gas and loose stool. The Innova red meat just gave her really runny stool, but otherwise it was ok.
I love the Natura Co. and I knew I'd find the right formula for my dog eventually,


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

i really think im gonna try the herring.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Evo Red has had it's formula changed, potatoes and sunflower oil are the third and fourth ingredients, when before it was meat. Terrible, and on top of that it's more expensive than turkey and chicken, when T&C has a better ingredient list.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

do you guys feel the herring is so much better it justifies the price? or is turkey and chicken good enough?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

You know, it really depends on what your dog does best on!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I am currently feeding EVO red meat, chicken, weight management, and the dogs are doing very well on it. My dogs do though like the chicken best! Its what works best for your dogs. Some dogs get gassy on certain foods some get wetter stools its all about playing aournd with foods and seeing what works best for your dog!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> do you guys feel the herring is so much better it justifies the price? or is turkey and chicken good enough?


It really does depend on your dog. Chelsy is allergic to Salmon so I tend to avoid any food that has fish as it's base, just in case it is too much fish for her. She can handle herring if it is one of the minor ingredients but I wouldn't push it with her since she does have a salmon allergy. I don't really think fish is any better for dogs then any other meat. I personally prefer to feed them chicken, pork, turkey, or lamb, with occasional beef and some exotic animals thrown in for a protein variety. 

Someone else here said they avoided food with pork in it but my dogs LOVE it when I give them food that is pork based. I'm not sure why so few foods are pork based but it is a white meat and seems to do really well in their stomachs. Sort of like chicken I guess. I have a case now that I got on sale and they are just crazy about it.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Pork is actually a red meat. The darn advertising execs would have us believing otherwise, though! :tongue:


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

chowder said:


> It really does depend on your dog. Chelsy is allergic to Salmon so I tend to avoid any food that has fish as it's base, just in case it is too much fish for her. She can handle herring if it is one of the minor ingredients but I wouldn't push it with her since she does have a salmon allergy. I don't really think fish is any better for dogs then any other meat. I personally prefer to feed them chicken, pork, turkey, or lamb, with occasional beef and some exotic animals thrown in for a protein variety.
> 
> Someone else here said they avoided food with pork in it but my dogs LOVE it when I give them food that is pork based. I'm not sure why so few foods are pork based but it is a white meat and seems to do really well in their stomachs. Sort of like chicken I guess. I have a case now that I got on sale and they are just crazy about it.


yeah im so confused on what to do, i dont plan on switching to evo for around 6 months, cause istil want to go through a long rotation on candiae grain free but canidae is mainly chicken and turkey based, so i think the evo herring would be a good switch since i dont really like the red eat evos ingredients.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

PUNKem733 said:


> Evo Red has had it's formula changed, potatoes and sunflower oil are the third and fourth ingredients, when before it was meat. Terrible, and on top of that it's more expensive than turkey and chicken, when T&C has a better ingredient list.



But at 527 K/cals per cup, how can you say that they haven't added more beef and lamb meal? Does it make you feel better seeing more meat ingredients or seeing high protein and fat percentage content totaling 527 K/cals per cup? 

Unfortunately, the pet food industry does not have to disclose how much of one ingredient is in the food. But if you know how to read the whole breakdown, it gives you a pretty good indication of how much meat is really in the food. This is why I'm not a follower of TOTW. It cost $40 a bag, has a lower protein count, does not give a full nutrient analysis and only produces about 340 k/cals per cup. Based on these criteria, something is missing that isn't missing in Evo or Orijen


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

higher calories doesnt always mean higher meat content though. canidae ALS has higher calories than canidae grain free and there is no way it has higher meats.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

SaltyDog said:


> But at 527 K/cals per cup, how can you say that they haven't added more beef and lamb meal? Does it make you feel better seeing more meat ingredients or seeing high protein and fat percentage content totaling 527 K/cals per cup?
> 
> Unfortunately, the pet food industry does not have to disclose how much of one ingredient is in the food. But if you know how to read the whole breakdown, it gives you a pretty good indication of how much meat is really in the food. This is why I'm not a follower of TOTW. It cost $40 a bag, has a lower protein count, does not give a full nutrient analysis and only produces about 340 k/cals per cup. Based on these criteria, something is missing that isn't missing in Evo or Orijen


I still think the EVO red is a super high quality food, but it used to be that the first 4 or 5 ingredients were meat, now in those same 4-5 ingredients there is potatoes, and sunflower oil. From just that alone I think they have lowered the meat content slightly. Would I still feed it? Yes I would if it was the same price as their other foods, suck as chicken and turkey, unfortunately it costs $3-5 moe and that is just for their small 6.6 pound bag.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> higher calories doesnt always mean higher meat content though. canidae ALS has higher calories than canidae grain free and there is no way it has higher meats.



But on a grain free food....where else are you going to pull calories from? There is no rice, no bran, no wheat, no flax. Sure there are peas, carrots and blueberries, but no way you are going to pull those kinds of numbers on peas and carrots. Plus, it is a combo between protein %, fat % and K/cals per cup. Unfortunately it is still a guessing game.


----------



## pg812 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Evo Turkey & Chicken*

Until being served this food, my senior dog (a rescue) was a voracious eater, and she wanted to eat all the time (she was eating Wellness). Based on a recommendation by another German Shepherd dog owner at the pet food store, I purchased Evo Turkey & Chicken. My dog liked it immediately, and after a few days of eating it, she was no longer hungry all the time, and she was "calmer." I thought she was more content.

Unfortunately, after a few weeks, I noticed my dog was too "calm." She was gaining weight, she stopped being energetic, she was sleeping too much, and she stopped eating with any sort of eagerness. She also stopped being playful. I called Evo and asked about this, also asking whether there was much tryptophan (due to turkey) or other tranquilizer in this food. I took her off this food. I'm trying to have her lose the weight she gained. In short, she has become more energetic and playful again since discontinuing Evo. I am rather unhappy with what Evo did to her. My dog is doing better now on Nature's Best Science Diet, but I am going back to serving her Wellness.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

pg812 said:


> Until being served this food, my senior dog (a rescue) was a voracious eater, and she wanted to eat all the time (she was eating Wellness). Based on a recommendation by another German Shepherd dog owner at the pet food store, I purchased Evo Turkey & Chicken. My dog liked it immediately, and after a few days of eating it, she was no longer hungry all the time, and she was "calmer." I thought she was more content.
> 
> Unfortunately, after a few weeks, I noticed my dog was too "calm." She was gaining weight, she stopped being energetic, she was sleeping too much, and she stopped eating with any sort of eagerness. She also stopped being playful. I called Evo and asked about this, also asking whether there was much tryptophan (due to turkey) or other tranquilizer in this food. I took her off this food. I'm trying to have her lose the weight she gained. In short, she has become more energetic and playful again since discontinuing Evo. I am rather unhappy with what Evo did to her. My dog is doing better now on Nature's Best Science Diet, but I am going back to serving her Wellness.


did they say here were tranquilizers?


----------



## Gia (May 29, 2009)

pg812 said:


> Until being served this food, my senior dog (a rescue) was a voracious eater, and she wanted to eat all the time (she was eating Wellness). Based on a recommendation by another German Shepherd dog owner at the pet food store, I purchased Evo Turkey & Chicken. My dog liked it immediately, and after a few days of eating it, she was no longer hungry all the time, and she was "calmer." I thought she was more content.
> 
> Unfortunately, after a few weeks, I noticed my dog was too "calm." She was gaining weight, she stopped being energetic, she was sleeping too much, and she stopped eating with any sort of eagerness. She also stopped being playful. I called Evo and asked about this, also asking whether there was much tryptophan (due to turkey) or other tranquilizer in this food. I took her off this food. I'm trying to have her lose the weight she gained. In short, she has become more energetic and playful again since discontinuing Evo. I am rather unhappy with what Evo did to her. My dog is doing better now on Nature's Best Science Diet, but I am going back to serving her Wellness.


I find your observations very interesting...I also have found my German Shepherd to be less energetic on Evo. I am extremely happy with so many things about Evo, but the noticeable difference in energy level has me scratching my head!  
I love that she rarely itches, she has no eye goobers, clean ears, perfect stool and shiny coat. But, she has gained weight, even when I've reduced the amount I am feeding her, and I have been looking for other reasons for her lack of energy. I thought, well maybe it's because the weather is warmer or the couple of pounds she put on has her slowed down?
But, she is running out of steam on our hikes and during training sessions even when the weather is cool. She also has less focus, even my trainer was shaking his head and wondering what was up with her!

I have about a weeks worth of Evo Red Meat left and I was going to buy another bag, but I have decided to do a comparison test and will be switching to another brand of food that is formulated for performance dogs.
She is a Working line German Shepherd, is naturally high spirited and has very intense "drive"....if she behaves normally (for her) after the switch, than I don't believe I will go back to Evo. Though I love Natura and really like so many things about Evo, it might not be the right food for my dog.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow, well this is a first. Never heard of dogs acting like this on Evo.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

when you feed a senior dog enough of anything and cause them to become overweight, they are going to become "lazy and lethargic", just like an older human does when they get overweight. even a younger dog who is carrying too much weight is going to have a resultant change in demeanor (less energy, poorer cardiovascular capacity). i dont think it is a mystery regarding the EVO. it is an expected result of overfeeding.


----------



## Gia (May 29, 2009)

Maybe I should clarify that she has gained two pounds since the switch to Evo. Not five or ten, just two.  She is not over weight, even with an extra two pounds. On the scale of one to ten for body condition she is a five. Do you think that is enough to cause such a dramatic difference?


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

Gia said:


> Maybe I should clarify that she has gained two pounds since the switch to Evo. Not five or ten, just two.  She is not over weight, even with an extra two pounds. On the scale of one to ten for body condition she is a five. Do you think that is enough to cause such a dramatic difference?


2 lbs.-- not likely (well, maybe on a 10 lb dog). though sometimes the smallest bit of overfeeding of some higher fat foods can cause some lethargy. you are likely right that the EVO just isnt for her. ive never carred for the higher levels of fat in EVO, so i have always stayed with other grainless offerings for my German Shepherd. (she is also a very high drive dog).


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Gia said:


> Maybe I should clarify that she has gained two pounds since the switch to Evo. Not five or ten, just two.  She is not over weight, even with an extra two pounds. On the scale of one to ten for body condition she is a five. Do you think that is enough to cause such a dramatic difference?


your dog sounds like she was ideal weight before, and is ideal weight now. 2 pounds only makes a difference on a dog 30 pounds or under in my opinion. with a dog 30 pounds its still only around 6.7 percent of total body weight.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

buddy97 said:


> 2 lbs.-- not likely (well, maybe on a 10 lb dog). though sometimes the smallest bit of overfeeding of some higher fat foods can cause some lethargy. you are likely right that the EVO just isnt for her. ive never carred for the higher levels of fat in EVO, so i have always stayed with other grainless offerings for my German Shepherd. (she is also a very high drive dog).


Fat is extremely beneficial to dogs. You can't look at fat for dogs the way you'd look at it for humans. I think you may be projection human nutrition wants/needs to a dog's nutrition.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Gia said:


> I find your observations very interesting...I also have found my German Shepherd to be less energetic on Evo. I am extremely happy with so many things about Evo, but the noticeable difference in energy level has me scratching my head!
> I love that she rarely itches, she has no eye goobers, clean ears, perfect stool and shiny coat. But, she has gained weight, even when I've reduced the amount I am feeding her, and I have been looking for other reasons for her lack of energy. I thought, well maybe it's because the weather is warmer or the couple of pounds she put on has her slowed down?
> But, she is running out of steam on our hikes and during training sessions even when the weather is cool. She also has less focus, even my trainer was shaking his head and wondering what was up with her!
> 
> ...


We have an extremely energetic German Shorthaired Pointer that we switched to EVO Turkey/Chicken almost a year ago. I have nothing but good things to say about him on this food.

The main thing to remember about EVO is that is a much richer dry food, both protein & calorie-wise than just about anything else on the market. So you must scale back the amount of food you are giving the dog than before. 

FWIW, our dog does field trials, hunting, and obedience; he's run at least 30 min every day (otherwise he goes nuts <lol>).
</lol>


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

PUNKem733 said:


> Fat is extremely beneficial to dogs. You can't look at fat for dogs the way you'd look at it for humans. I think you may be projection human nutrition wants/needs to a dog's nutrition.



you derived that sweeping generalization about me from my comment about not liking the 22% fat in EVO?

no. i understand the difference between the nutritional need of canines vs humans and am very well versed in the digestive and metabolic differences in canines vs humans. yes, fat is beneficial to dogs, but i believe 22% in a dry dog food, while not blatantly harmful, is more than necessary. performance dogs often eat diets with about 20% fat and sled racing dogs will eat diets that are 50% fat. i think most owners with active dogs will do wonderfully on a kibble with 16%-18% fat.

EVO is a fine food, but the fat content may be a bit much for some dogs.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

well the same could e said about protein. most dogs dont need 34 or even 42 ercent protein, they will do fine on 24-26, but why not give them something better? higher fat is better.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> well the same could e said about protein. most dogs dont need 34 or even 42 ercent protein, they will do fine on 24-26, but why not give them something better? higher fat is better.


i have always seen better muscle mass and less loss of muscle mass into older age on higher protein diets. anecdotally, ive seen many owners realize tangible benefits in the form of better lean muscle mass on higher protein diets. i dont believe there will be any tangible benefit realized for most owners at 22%+ fat content. i am also not saying it is necessarily harmful, especially for dogs who are pretty active. i belong to a group that swims and hikes our dogs 6 days/week, so my dogs are on the very active end of the spectrum, but i still find 16%-18% fat content to be the sweet spot. of course, this is all a matter of my opinion.


----------



## Gia (May 29, 2009)

SubMariner said:


> We have an extremely energetic German Shorthaired Pointer that we switched to EVO Turkey/Chicken almost a year ago. I have nothing but good things to say about him on this food.
> 
> The main thing to remember about EVO is that is a much richer dry food, both protein & calorie-wise than just about anything else on the market. So you must scale back the amount of food you are giving the dog than before.
> 
> ...



That's good to know, thanks for the information. It could very well be that 2 1/2 cups of Evo is too much for my dog. The feeding calculator on Natura's website recommended 3 1/3 cups. She is large for a female German Shepherd, 25" tall at shoulder and weighs 84 lbs. I could cut her back to 2 cups for now, and see how she fares. 
I am still planning to switch brands shortly and observe her closely.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Gia said:


> That's good to know, thanks for the information. It could very well be that 2 1/2 cups of Evo is too much for my dog. The feeding calculator on Natura's website recommended 3 1/3 cups. She is large for a female German Shepherd, 25" tall at shoulder and weighs 84 lbs. I could cut her back to 2 cups for now, and see how she fares.
> I am still planning to switch brands shortly and observe her closely.


I understand completely! 

Zio is approx 24" @ the shoulder and weighs 58-60 lbs. As we participate in hunt activities with him (field trials, hunting, etc.) we keep him in "field condition"; he is very lean & well muscled. If he was doing show/confirmation, they would consider him too skinny.  

However, that being said, when we had him on another brand of food, he was up to 4 cups/day & he was LOOSING weight. Plus there was a lot of "excess output". So that only goes to prove that it's not just how much food the dog is getting, but what's IN the food.

Bonne chance,


----------



## Gia (May 29, 2009)

SubMariner said:


> I understand completely!
> 
> Zio is approx 24" @ the shoulder and weighs 58-60 lbs. As we participate in hunt activities with him (field trials, hunting, etc.) we keep him in "field condition"; he is very lean & well muscled. If he was doing show/confirmation, they would consider him too skinny.
> 
> ...


You know? I have to admit one of the things I love about these discussions is it absolutely proves that one dog food isn't the best for all dogs. I read so many wonderful reviews about certain brands and when I give them a go, they aren't good for my dogs. For instance, I have two dogs right now...the GSD is digesting and utilizing the Evo Red Meat like a champ....my Standard Schnauzer has a terrible time with Evo...and I tried all three flavors for her.

I've tried regular Innova Large Breed Adult and Red Meat for my GSD and she would vomit large amounts of partially digested food a few hours after eating AND have large mushy poo that I had to hose down in the grass. My SS fared much better on the Innova (Red Meat), but is doing even better on the California Natural.

And that is just my experience with the Innova Dog food, lol! I won't even start on the Cat food. 

It does sound like your GSP is in top athletic condition, he sounds like an awesome dog! Most GSP's are leaner build than GSD's, too. Longer legs per body and not as long bodied. I'll post a pic of my dogs sire and dam, the sire is so heavily boned he looks almost bear like! Her sire is the Sable dog on the left..mom is the solid black one.










Here is their daughter, my girl. :smile:










And swimming!


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

buddy97 said:


> you derived that sweeping generalization about me from my comment about not liking the 22% fat in EVO?
> 
> no. i understand the difference between the nutritional need of canines vs humans and am very well versed in the digestive and metabolic differences in canines vs humans. yes, fat is beneficial to dogs, but i believe 22% in a dry dog food, while not blatantly harmful, is more than necessary. performance dogs often eat diets with about 20% fat and sled racing dogs will eat diets that are 50% fat. i think most owners with active dogs will do wonderfully on a kibble with 16%-18% fat.
> 
> EVO is a fine food, but the fat content may be a bit much for some dogs.


OK, that's good, you've given me more info on how you think. The other post made it seem you think too much fat is not good for dogs like a few others I've talked too. Yes you're right, it may be too rich for your dog.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Gia said:


> You know? I have to admit one of the things I love about these discussions is it absolutely proves that one dog food isn't the best for all dogs. I read so many wonderful reviews about certain brands and when I give them a go, they aren't good for my dogs. For instance, I have two dogs right now...the GSD is digesting and utilizing the Evo Red Meat like a champ....my Standard Schnauzer has a terrible time with Evo...and I tried all three flavors for her.
> 
> I've tried regular Innova Large Breed Adult and Red Meat for my GSD and she would vomit large amounts of partially digested food a few hours after eating AND have large mushy poo that I had to hose down in the grass. My SS fared much better on the Innova (Red Meat), but is doing even better on the California Natural.
> 
> ...


Ah... what happy, healthy looking dogs! Beautiful. :biggrin:


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

PUNKem733 said:


> OK, that's good, you've given me more info on how you think. The other post made it seem you think too much fat is not good for dogs like a few others I've talked too. Yes you're right, it may be too rich for your dog.


well, there is still a point where too much fat would become detrimental for all but sled dog type performance needs, and i would still generalize that number around fat %'s in the mid 20's.


----------

